

RockYou Hacked: Over 30 million accounts at risk. Passwords in cleartext - DJN
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/12/15/rockyou-hacked-32-million-account-passwords/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29

======
DJN
I've never used RockYou's apps but I'm totally in shock.

Not so much about the attack, or that it was an SQL injection. Nah, what
shocked me is the fact that passwords were stored in cleartext!

Can someone explain what possible use case permits passwords to be stored in
cleartext?

